# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  04/14/2009 - Floo Travel

## KingYoshi

April 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 33: Floo Travel*
*DEILD*

Category - _Adventure/Exploration_


I entered my DEILD and was back in the same department store, but it was now freak free, lol. There were alot of mexican gang brothers walking around the mall and they were all telling me to "Live strong, live free!" I was shaking their hands and laughing at how weird my dreams are. I walked toward the front of the store and saw a very hot blond chick who was slightly taller than me. She smiled at me and I noticed she had braces, but she was still gorgeous so I whispered in here ear, "Don't I know you from somewhere, beautiful?" She smiled and said, "I hope so." I leaned in and began kissing her. I then took her hand and we walked outside. I was trying to find my car and have sex with her, but I realized I don't want to waste my lucid. 

I thought of something I have been wanting to do. I flew over to the nearest abandoned house and busted through the door. I looked around until I found the fireplace. I suddenly heard a creepy girls voice telling me to leave the house, but I ignored it and it soon stopped. I looked on the shelf beside the fireplace and found what I was looking for. Powder. Floo Powder. I tossed some into the fireplace and tried to imagine an emerald green flame. Nothing happened so I tossed some more into the fireplace. I looked away, imagined the green flames and looked back, but nothing happened. Suddenly three mexican gang brothers burst into the room. They told me, "They killed Chico!" I laughed and I suddenly saw a green light flickering on the opposite wall and felt warmth at my back. I turned and saw the emerald green flame in the fireplace. I dove into the flame, spun, and shouted "Diagon Alley!" 

I appeared at the end of Diagon Alley and up ahead I could see Ollivander's Wand Shop. I wanted to go in, but I decided to see all of Diagon Alley first. The street was fairly narrow and shops were aligned side-by-side all the way down the street. The bars were open and just off the street. A couple steps and you were at the counters. Across from Ollivanders was a shop called, "Bertie Botts' Beans and Ice-Creams" There were many ice-cream flavors that matched the jelly bean toppings. I saw lettuce ice-cream and many more that I can't remember now  :Sad:   There was a bar called "Enchanted Spirits." It had many unique types of liquor with very cool bottles. One bottle had a active volcano erupting over and over on the label. It was cinnamon liquor, but the writing was in foreign language characters. Another bottle was the same style as grey goose (colored translucent images with transparent bottle), but it had different images of a fantasy scene. It was called "Kamchatka's Secret." I asked the bartender what type of liquor it was and he said, "It's the best Vodka on the market." I told him to pour me a shot. It tasted like cool fresh melted snow, lol. It was awesome. 

I walked down a bit more and there were some shops with caulderons in the window and broomsticks. I then saw a bunch of guys in UVA gear sitting at a bar. I asked them what this was and they said, "It is the sports bar." I said, "Is it only for UVA fans?" He said, "No, Virginia Tech and WVU fans come here too." I told them I was a UVA fan and they said there were alot of them here. Diagon Alley was absolutely amazing. The street was a bit crowded but no too bad. There were many people who looked normal and many others who were wearing robes and witch hats. I figured I would go pick up a wand from Ollivanders, but on my way back down the street I began to slip from the dream. I tried to hold on, but no luck. I awoke from the dream and immediately wrote as much as I could remember down.

----------


## Mancon

Sounds pure awesome! xD. Did you read harry potter that day?

----------


## KingYoshi

During that time I actually was re-reading the harry potter books. I had wanted to perform floo travel in a lucid for a while though.

----------


## jackportd

Awesome.

----------


## Hashbaker

:Awesome Dance:

----------

